# Titanium Tritium FOB



## 65535 (Feb 10, 2009)

Downloadable Sketchup File

Anyways. I have a 4mm x 20mm green tritium vial in the mail and a bunch of .375" titanium rod. So I will sometime be attempting to machine out a vial holder, possibly make a few to sell, probably with a different design than my personal one. 

I thought it was a pretty decent looking design, if you download it you will find the units to be meters, just pretend they are millimeters. Since sketchup is more built for larger designs. 

I was thinking about a triangle design but decided that it didn't give 360 degrees of view to the vial like the 4 sided design has, and the 4 sided design should be reasonably straight forward to setup.

The slots are 2mmx18mm with the standard rounded edges of an endmill. The bevels are 45degrees and are modeled to be 4mm at the wide edge and meet with the 2mm grooves. I was also thinking of rounding off the top and bottom edges to smooth it out a little more. Obviously the design is missing a few parts and as is would be impossible to make, there will be a hole through the top which will be plugged with a screw to hold the vial in. As well there will also be a attachment point at the top. I have not yet decided what do to for that, and modeling anything more detailed than this is time consuming and hard for me.

Hope you like the design, I would appreciate it if no one "stole" the design. If you were wondering it's 6Al4V Grade 5 titanium rod.


----------



## Morelite (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it, I'll take one when they're done.


----------



## G1K (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it, it's slightly different that the ones currently offered. What kind of machinery do you have to cut the ti?


Here's the design I have been making for a while...













R
​


----------



## 65535 (Feb 10, 2009)

My setup is a Taig Micro Lathe II. It's currently just a base with cross slide and head stock . When I save up a few bucks I'll finish it with a 3 jaw sherline chuck a set of collets to hold endmills a vertical vice with slide to mill small parts. A variable speed DC motor and a drilling tailstock. Luckily other than facing and some minimal turning it should have just enough power. If there is demand for these I may look into cnc work by a shop. 

The lathe can be found at www.taigtools.com if you are curious.


----------



## szeguan (Apr 8, 2009)

I would be interested when you get it done!. Let me know how to send you money.


----------



## LEDobsession (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like your design. Let me know what you're thinking price-wise and I will probably go for one. If you could, blue or preferably white would be awesome. :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Trevor.


----------



## Sunshine_USA (Apr 11, 2009)

Where are the Tritium Vials available?

Sunshine


----------



## AuroraAlpha (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunshine_USA said:


> Where are the Tritium Vials available?
> 
> Sunshine



People sell them in the market place. Green is nearly always avalible in at least one size, but the other colors often disapear for long periods of time.


----------



## QtrHorse (Apr 12, 2009)

Sunshine_USA said:


> Where are the Tritium Vials available?
> 
> Sunshine


 
Around the 25th of April. Bart will make a new thread, here is the link to his old thread below. He sells them over on the CPR Market Place.

Tritium Vials


----------



## gibblywomp (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd like one if you still have them...


----------

